# Optiplex 320 dual video cards issue



## Jim25 (Apr 28, 2009)

I’m run a dell optiplex 320 with 2G of ram XP SP3. I have installed ATI 3D RAGE IIC PCI, trying to get dual monitor with using the on board video card. I’m getting a “this device cannot start. (Code 10)” on the ATI 3D RAGE IIC PCI. I have updated the bois and change to auto for primary video card. It which to the ATI 3D RAGE IIC PCI and works but then the on board video card (ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series) gets the “this device cannot start. (Code 10)”. I have unstalled both video cards and reinstall and same issue. I have all the driver update to most current version. Any ideas I’m game.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Boy that is one old card :grin:.

My only thought on this was that the drivers on that 3D rage are just too old. It should work in theory.

What happens when you don't install ati drivers for the Rage and let windows do it? I know that is not the best scenario but if it works with windows drivers than it's just a matter of finding the right drivers.

Pauldo


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

Yes I have a suggestion here: Start over

Do you have the correct chipset installed?
First lets make sure you have the correct drivers for the pc.
Go here and dwonload them:

Chipset driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...temID=PLX_PNT_320&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

On board graphics driver:
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...x?type=2.7&product=2.7.5.3.4.3.1&lang=English

For addin pci video card:
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/radeon-prer300-xp.aspx

1. Remove software and driver (addin video card) in add/remove (control panel), temp folders.
2. Remove software and driver folders Under documents and settings, all users and (your name) 
3. Remove the folder in C:\program files
4. Turn off pc
5. Remove the video card
6. Boot pc up
7. Recheck add/remove, document and settings, C:\program files and see that the folders are gone.
8. Check device manager: start > run > type: compmgmt.msc, open display tab
Is the correct driver here for the integrated video? If yes, then proceed.
9. Turn off pc
10. Install the video card
11. boot pc up
12. once at the desktop, Did a new found hardware popup box appear? If yes, proceed
13. Cancel the popup box, and run the installer for the video card (driver and software cd or .exe file you downloaded, after installation is successful, REBOOT PC..
14. Once at the desktop, check device manager, open display tab, Is the device showing here? If yes,
15. Go to control panel, display, settings tab, Do you see a picture of 2 displays here?
16. congratulations!...now go and configure them how you like.

Note: If the pc is not able to setup the addin pci video card then maybe it does not support dual display mode?

If this solves the problem, then please go to thread tools near top of page and mark thread solved,ty


----------



## Jim25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Riskyone101, I did directly as you said but had a little issue with number 8. When I checked the display tab there is on video card listed. I have the integrated card as a yellow "?" under other devices. I installed the updated driver and then got the video card under the display tab after a restart. Turned off and installed the video card, it popup I canceled it but then stilled it anyway. I was thinking it might of been the driver I install for the integrated card. So, I started over again. This time at step 8 I did not install the driver and left in the "?". Install video card but same thing. So, I checked where it is getting the driver for the card I put in. It is under my system32 folder, thinking a windows driver. I did not remover the file wanted your suggestions first.

I have also tried using the wizard to select the driver but still the same. Also when I try to install the http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownloa...rer300-xp.aspx download I get “enhanced drivers were not successfully installed” and the installation closes.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

According to the Release notes for drivers posted above for your addin card it only supports Radeon series graphics cards.

Looking at AMD/ATI's site the only drivers I can find for the Rage IIC are for Windows 98/ME.

I have have seen other posts on this subject that point to WinXP drivers but they are for ati.com, which is no longer around. Maybe try these here: http://download.cnet.com/ATI-Technologies-Inc-3D-RAGE-IIC-PCI/3000-2108_4-75765.html

Hope it works, my experience trying to get different drivers working from different chips is less than stellar.

Pauldo


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Opti 320 will support using the integrated video with a discrete card however I believe it needs to be a PCIe card, Dell used to sell them with X300Se cards that would support 3 monitors 2 on the card, 1 on the integrated. I think the rage card is just too old to work well with the integrated video under XP.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ty pauldo for the link, I appreciate it, I knew they dont make the exact updated drivers 
for the old ATI Rage cards.

Ty also wrench97, and you may have a very good point here also I believe and agree with, but I wanted to see if it work for Jim25 anyway because you never know from pc to pc.

I also apologize Jim25 for the wrong cmd in step 8, it should have been this: devmgmt.msc (not compmgmt.msc)


----------



## Jim25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Pauldo, My driver is not that version but can not get the download to work. I go to http://download.cnet.com/ATI-Technol...8_4-75765.html, download then get "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage". I have searched for the driver with same result. Any other links for the driver. 

Something else:
I have optiplex 170L and I put the video card in there a no issues.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Your right it doesnt work, we are terribly sorry for the incorrect links we have posted here.

Im working on finding the correct driver for your graphics card.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Interesting.

Sorry about not looking deeper on that. It seems that everyone links to either AMD's support page or the now defunct ATI.com.

It makes sense that your optiplix 170L would work since it has a much older integrated graphics chip than your 320 (and it's an Intel chip).

I'll keep looking too, but I really don't think it is going to work.

Pauldo


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree Pauldo, I have my doubts too, Ive been searching for the driver but have had no luck so far, everytime I come across them the link is dead to it..


----------

